# Be quiet Straight Power 11 lieferbar.



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

Für alle ungeduldigen:

Alternate Straight Power 11

Mindfactory Straight Power 11

Die Straight Power 11 Serie ist bei Alternate und Mindfactory lagernd und direkt lieferbar.

  Die Netzteile sollten regulär erst am 18.01 auf den Markt kommen.

Hier die Preise:

450 Watt ~ 93 €

550 Watt ~ 100 €

650 Watt ~ 110 €

750 Watt ~ 125 €

850 Watt ~ 150 €


----------



## Rolk (13. Januar 2018)

Holla die Waldfee. Decken sich diese Preise mit den UVPs oder sind das early Adopterpreise?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

So teuer finde ich das garnicht. Ca. 10 € mehr als die Vorgänger.

Dafür komplettes Kabelmanagement und 50 Watt mehr Leistung ( 450 Watt anstatt 400 Watt )


----------



## Rolk (13. Januar 2018)

Bei den kleineren ist das schon deutlich mehr als 10 €. Ok, das Kabelmanagement habe ich nicht bedacht. Bei 93 € Einstiegspreis muss man jedenfalls erst mal schlucken.


----------



## azzih (13. Januar 2018)

Ist schon sehr teuer. Wobei sich die Serie auch nicht an Normalkunden orientiert, die vielleicht bereit sind 50-60€für ein Netzteil zu zahlen.


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Und der Preis ist gestiegen, wie ich es gesagt habe.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , wenn man mal diesen Preis mit dem billigsten E11 vergleicht


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2018)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die Straight Power 11 Serie ist bei Alternate und Mindfactory lagernd und direkt lieferbar.


Und bei olano.de (450 bis 750W)
https://www.olano.de/olano/listing.xhtml?q=be%2Bquiet%21%2Bstraight%2Bpower%2B11%2Bcm+


----------



## Drakexz (13. Januar 2018)

Und bestellt. 

Auf den Release hab ich nur noch gewartet. Passt perfekt in mein neues Gehäuse. 
Der Preis ist mir relativ egal. Ist ja nicht so, als ob ich jeden Monat ein neues kaufe. Immerhin erhält man hier auch bequiet Qualität.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und der Preis ist gestiegen, wie ich es gesagt habe.
> be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , wenn man mal diesen Preis mit dem billigsten E11 vergleicht



Ganz toller Vergleich. 50 Watt weniger, kein Kabel Management


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Also willst du 30€ für Kabelmanagment und 50 Watt mehr bezahlen ? Ernsthaft?
Be Quiet! ist auch nicht der Einzige Hersteller der Vernünftige Netzteile verkauft und manche sind preislich doch deutlich besser aufgestellt, bzw. die eigene Pure Power Reihe von Be Quiet! selbst.


----------



## Aerni (13. Januar 2018)

kommen da auch neue DarkPower Pro 11 raus? weiss das schon wer?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also willst du 30€ für Kabelmanagment und 50 Watt mehr bezahlen ? Ernsthaft?
> Be Quiet! ist auch nicht der Einzige Hersteller der Vernünftige Netzteile verkauft und manche sind preislich doch deutlich besser aufgestellt, bzw. die eigene Pure Power Reihe von Be Quiet! selbst.


Bis auf dcdc hat die Pure Power Serie Recht wenig mit der straight Power Serie gemeinsam.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Sie haben das gemeinsam was alle guten Netzteile gemeinsam haben, dcdc und alle Schutzschaltungen. Wer es braucht, dass das Netzteil 100 Watt mehr mit macht oder ähnliche Spirenzchen, der kann ja 30€ mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sie haben das gemeinsam was alle guten Netzteile gemeinsam haben, dcdc und alle Schutzschaltungen. Wer es braucht, dass das Netzteil 100 Watt mehr mit macht oder ähnliche Spirenzchen, der kann ja 30€ mehr ausgeben.


Billigere Kondensatoren, es ist lauter, weniger Garantie, schlechtere Lüfter, schlechtere Effizienz.

Vielleicht solltest du dich noch einmal mit Netzteilen beschäftigen, bevor du über die Preisgestaltung meckerst.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Billigere Kondensatoren, es ist lauter, weniger Garantie, schlechtere Lüfter, schlechtere Effizienz.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dich noch einmal mit Netzteilen beschäftigen, bevor du über die Preisgestaltung meckerst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Billigere Kondensatoren , Auswirkung davon? Nicht vorhanden. 
Lauter? Aus einem normalen Rechner hört man ein Netzteil nicht raus. 
Weniger Garantie? Mag stimmen. 
Schlechtere Lüfter? Selbes wie mit Lauter und bevor die Lüfter kaputt sind, ist das Netzteil längst wieder getauscht. 
Schlechtere Effizienz? Um wie viel? 4%? Irrelevant.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2018)

Stell dir den Rechner auf den Schreibtisch und du hörst jede Spule zirpen 
Die schlechteren Lüfter sind ja schon vom Start weg lauter.
Da kaufen die Leute Gehäuselüfter um 20€ das Stück aber wenn das Netzteil die lauteste Komponente ist wird wieder gejammert. 
Ich verbau auch in Office Rechnern E9, E10 oder jetzt dann ein E11, hab da keinen Nerv mich mit der Kundschaft auf Diskussionen wegen der Lautstärke einzulassen.
Semi-Passive Netzteile sind da keine Alternative.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Billigere Kondensatoren , Auswirkung davon? Nicht vorhanden.
> Lauter? Aus einem normalen Rechner hört man ein Netzteil nicht raus.
> Weniger Garantie? Mag stimmen.
> Schlechtere Lüfter? Selbes wie mit Lauter und bevor die Lüfter kaputt sind, ist das Netzteil längst wieder getauscht.
> Schlechtere Effizienz? Um wie viel? 4%? Irrelevant.



naja zwischen 81% Effizienz und 93% sind etwas mehr als 4% Unterschied. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die 30€ bei intensiver Nutzung schnell wieder drin sind.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Billigere Kondensatoren , Auswirkung davon? Nicht vorhanden.
> Lauter? Aus einem normalen Rechner hört man ein Netzteil nicht raus.
> Weniger Garantie? Mag stimmen.
> Schlechtere Lüfter? Selbes wie mit Lauter und bevor die Lüfter kaputt sind, ist das Netzteil längst wieder getauscht.
> Schlechtere Effizienz? Um wie viel? 4%? Irrelevant.


Wie gesagt, beschäftige dich noch einmal mit Netzteilen. Scheinbar hast du da ein paar defizite.

Und wenn du den Unterschied nicht hörst, dann solltest du deine Ohren vielleicht einmal checken lassen. Gerade im Teillast Bereich trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei den kleineren ist das schon deutlich mehr als 10 €. Ok, das Kabelmanagement habe ich nicht bedacht. Bei 93 € Einstiegspreis muss man jedenfalls erst mal schlucken.



Naja, sind momentan noch 'nen bisserl über Bitfenix WHisper M und ähnliche Geräte dieser Klasse.
Dafür habens aber auch einen richtig guten Lüfter, was der Hersteller nicht wirklich auf die Reihe bekommt, zu betonen...
Und das ist auch etwas, was schwer fällt, in die Köpfe der Leute zu bekommen, dass einerseits Multi Rail, andererseits auch der gute Lüfter richtig Geld kosten...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2018)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bis auf dcdc hat die Pure Power Serie Recht wenig mit der straight Power Serie gemeinsam.


Nicht ganz korrekt.
Die E10 Serie und die L10 Serie sind technisch ähnlich, verwenden (mehr oder minder) die gleiche Plattform.

Die Straight Power E11 Serie ist aber eher mit dem Dark Power Pro P10/P11 (750W und weniger) verwandt.



RtZk schrieb:


> Sie haben das gemeinsam was alle guten Netzteile gemeinsam haben, dcdc und alle Schutzschaltungen.


Das ist falsch.
Du musst da schon genauer hinschauen, wo die Unterschiede sind. Und die sind hier durchaus größer...



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Billigere Kondensatoren, es ist lauter, weniger Garantie, schlechtere Lüfter, schlechtere Effizienz.
> Vielleicht solltest du dich noch einmal mit Netzteilen beschäftigen, bevor du über die Preisgestaltung meckerst.


Es ist schon richtig, aber hier sind wir doch genau bei dem Problem von be quiet.
Das, was wirklich reinknallt sind einerseits die Lüfter, andererseits die KAbel.
WO andere Hersteller zwei 8pin PCIe Kabel an eine 8pin PCIe Buchse hängen, macht be quiet das bisher bei der Straight Power und Dark Power Pro Serie nicht.

Auch der Lüfter, den sie verwenden, dürfte ordentlich rein hauen. Hier wäre es IMO sinnvoll und hilfreich, wenn be quiet die Kosten für den Lüfter veröffentlichen würden. ggF auch was die 12pin Buchsen mit zwei Kabeln gegenüber einer 8pin Buchse mit einem Kabel kosten würden.
Das würde durchaus reinhauen im Marketing.




RtZk schrieb:


> Billigere Kondensatoren , Auswirkung davon? Nicht vorhanden.
> Lauter? Aus einem normalen Rechner hört man ein Netzteil nicht raus.
> Weniger Garantie? Mag stimmen.
> Schlechtere Lüfter? Selbes wie mit Lauter und bevor die Lüfter kaputt sind, ist das Netzteil längst wieder getauscht.
> Schlechtere Effizienz? Um wie viel? 4%? Irrelevant.


1. Da muss ich dir recht geben, allerdings sollten wir hier schon zwischen 'Einstiegsklasse' Kondensatoren und Mittelklasse unterscheiden, wie sie bei der Straight Power Serie zum Einsatz kommen.
2. Das kann man so nicht sagen und ist nur deine Meinung. Das ist kein Argument. Und es gibt immer noch einige recht deutlich wahrnehmbare bis laute Netzteile. Das ist also schon ein Argument. Und muss jeder selbst wisssen.
3. Das mit dem Lüfter hast du überhaupt nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht nur um die Haltbarkeit sondern auch um die Geräuschkulisse des Lüfters an sich. Sprich Motor/Lagergeräusche. Und einige Geräte sind in diesem Punkt nun wirklich nicht besonders gut. Und haben sehr deutlich wahrnehmbare Motorgeräusche. Die älteren Seasonic Primes sowie z.B. Chieftec Power Smart Serie wären zwei Beispiele von solchen schlechten Lüftern.
4. Die Effizienz kostet aber auch Geld und muss bezahlt werden. Ein 80plus Titanium Netzteil mit einem 80plus Bronze Netzteil zu vergleichen ist daher schon ziemlich bescheuert...
Eben weil die benötigten Bauteile so viel teurer sind und, wenn es das gleiche Gerät auch in Gold gibt, deutlich preiswerter.

Und rein zufällig gibt es etwas, was meine Argumentation untermauern kann:
Seasonic Prime 650W in Netzteile mit Hersteller: Seasonic, Leistung ab 600W, Leistung bis 700W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du siehst hier einen UNterschied von etwe 60€ zwischen dem Gold und Titanium Gerät.
Bei Alternate sprechen wir von 119€ zu 179€ für das gleiche 650W Gerät. Das 650W 80plus Platinum Gerät wäre bei 139€ und eher Richtung dem Gold Gerät gepreist.

Du siehst, dass die Effizienz sehrwohl wichtig ist und in diesem Falle eine Differenz von Gold zu Platin von 20€ besteht und 40€ zwischen Platin zu Titanium...


----------



## amdahl (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und der Preis ist gestiegen, wie ich es gesagt habe.
> be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , wenn man mal diesen Preis mit dem billigsten E11 vergleicht



Wir vergleichen also den Preis eines Produktes das schon ewig auf dem Markt ist und durch dessen Preis sich durch Konkurrenz verschiedener Shops eingependelt hat mit einem das gerade erst auf den Markt gekommen ist...


----------



## azzih (13. Januar 2018)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Billigere Kondensatoren, es ist lauter, weniger Garantie, schlechtere Lüfter, schlechtere Effizienz.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dich noch einmal mit Netzteilen beschäftigen, bevor du über die Preisgestaltung meckerst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



1. Billigere Kondensatoren -> vollkommen egal, keine Auswirkungen da trotzdem alle Normen dicke erfüllt werden. Tests bestätigen auch die durchweg guten Werte.
2. weniger Garantie -> okay Argument, ist immer nice to have
3. schlechtere Lüfter -> vollkommen egal, da Pure Power Lüfter schon unhörbar sind. Zu unhörbar gibts keine Steigerung. Hatte sowohl Pure Power als auch Straight Power hier und beide sind nie zu hören.
4. Effizienz -> mit Gold Zertifikat ist das neue Straight Power auch hier kein Überflieger, die gleichpreisige Konkurrenz bietet hier oft schon Platinum. Nebenbei sind das Centbeträge mit den 2% Effizienz-Unterschieden


----------



## lalaker (13. Januar 2018)

Also da bietet die Seasonic Focus+ Gold Reihe mehr für den Euro bzw. kostet weniger. Aber da Seasonic auch ordentlich am Preis gedreht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wer es braucht, dass das Netzteil 100 Watt mehr mit macht oder ähnliche Spirenzchen, der kann ja 30€ mehr ausgeben.


So wird es werden.
Nie wieder Mittelklasse bei einem Teil, das am ganzen PC hängt.
Die paar Euro sind mir das Wert.


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Naja ich wette manche hier erzählen mir auch gleich, das mein Netzteil im Betrieb raus hörbar ist, nur weil nicht Be Quiet! drauf steht  , war eben billiger und so weit mir bekannt gibt es keine Platin zertifizierten Netzteil die nichts taugen.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja ich wette manche hier erzählen mir auch gleich, das mein Netzteil im Betrieb raus hörbar ist, nur weil nicht Be Quiet! drauf steht  , war eben billiger und so weit mir bekannt gibt es keine Platin zertifizierten Netzteil die nichts taugen.



Das nicht es gibt aber Leute es halt ein extrem feines Gehör haben.
Der Preis Aufschlag ist aus Sicht der Hersteller immer gerechtfertigt, und wenn es nur dazu dient die eigenen Taschen zu füllen.

Zudem möchte ich mal anmerken das das 500W E10 CM i.d.R immer um die 87€ gekostet hat und erst seit Anfang des Jahres auf 82€ gedroppt ist. Daher kann man bei 94€ jetzt nicht von einem krassen Aufpreis sprechen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja ich wette manche hier erzählen mir auch gleich, das mein Netzteil im Betrieb raus hörbar ist, nur weil nicht Be Quiet! drauf steht  , war eben billiger und so weit mir bekannt gibt es keine Platin zertifizierten Netzteil die nichts taugen.


Darum geht es doch gar nicht...
Hör doch endlich auf, das Gerät zwanghaft schlecht zu reden, obwohl du noch überhaupt nix drüber weißt. 
Das ist unschön...

Nun zu den Fakten:
a) einige Hersteller verbraten entweder die Lüfter oder die Lüfterregelung öfter mal...
b) Es gibt auch abseits des Lüfters einen Grund für das E11 -> keine zwei PCIe ANschlüsse an einer 8pin Buchse. Die 12pin Buchsen entsprechen zwei 6pin Buchsen. Und werden auch genau so genutzt.
c) DEUTSCHES PRODUKT!
Oh wait, wir müssen ja alles Bashen und Flamen, was aus DEUTSCHLAND kommt, warum auch immer.

Warum sollte man immer den Amis oder Asiaten das Geld in den Rachen schmeißen, wenn man auch was einheimisches kaufen könnte??


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Mir geht es um nichts als den sinnvollen Nutzen und das Be Quiet hat nichts (außer dem Kabelmanagment) was mir irgendetwas bringen würde. 
Ich kaufe durchaus gerne deutsche Produkte, aber nur, wenn sie aus meiner Sicht einen Vorteil gegenüber ausländischen haben die mich dazu bringen auch mal mehr Geld für mehr Qualität (die ich auch bemerken will) in die Hand zu nehmen. 
Und wo habe ich das Produkt schlecht geredet? Ich habe nur festgestellt, das es keinen Vorteil bei dem normal Nutzer selbst gegenüber der eigenen "Einsteigerklasse" Pure Power hat. 

@Onlygaming, glaub mir, bei mir würde das niemand hören, das wird von der Grafikkarte locker übertönt. Vielleicht für Leute interessant die eine Wakü haben die mit 300-500 RPM läuft und die keinen Mucks hören wollen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (13. Januar 2018)

Wo ist jetzt die genaue Verbesserung gegenüber dem E10? Nicht das ich aufrüsten will, nur Interesse.

Die Fertigung von be quiet ist doch auch großteils in China, haben die jedenfalls mal auf Facebook gesagt. Das würde ich jetzt also nicht so sehr als Grund ansehen, das E11 zu kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> @Onlygaming, glaub mir, bei mir würde das niemand hören, das wird von der Grafikkarte locker übertönt. Vielleicht für Leute interessant die eine Wakü haben die mit 300-500 RPM läuft und die keinen Mucks hören wollen.



Also sprichst du von deinem persönlichen Empfinden, welches du keineswegs auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen kannst.

Das ist das gleiche, wenn du sagst, die VEGA 64 ist leise, da du ja Kopfhörer trägst.

Oder Rauchen ist nicht schlimm, dir ist nichts passiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mir geht es um nichts als den sinnvollen Nutzen und das Be Quiet hat nichts (außer dem Kabelmanagment) was mir irgendetwas bringen würde. .


Dann kauf halt LC oder Xilence und hör auf mit der Basherei.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Xilence



Das witzige ist, das Xilence zur Listan GmbH & Co. KG mit Sitz in Glinde (Schleswig-Holstein) gehört, die auch die Marke be quiet! in Besitz haben (Listan Internetauftritt: Leise und effiziente Netzteile, be quiet!, Produktberatung). Also letztendlich sagt du also, dass sich RtZk ein anderes Produkt aus der selben Firma kaufen soll.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Xilence


Ist leider ein sehr sehr schlechtes Beispiel, weil die relativ leise sind.
Nicht unter Last, da drehens ordentlich auf.
Aber im Idle hat mich die Lüfterdrehzahl von meinem 750W Performance X schon sehr schockiert.
War nämlcih bei 350rpm oder so.
Geht dann auf 1350rpm oder so bei 700W oder so...



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Die Fertigung von be quiet ist doch auch großteils in China, haben die jedenfalls mal auf Facebook gesagt. Das würde ich jetzt also nicht so sehr als Grund ansehen, das E11 zu kaufen.


Was fürn Blödsinn...

Erst einmal: *Würdest du für ein 450W Straight Power 350€uronen zahlen wollen?*
Beantworte bitte diese Frage, bevor du weiter liest!













Denn ungefähr so viel würde das kosten, wenn man das in Deutschland oder EU generell fertigen würde. Das ist etwas, was man gerne mal unter den Tisch fallen lässt, wenn man sich über etwas beschweren möchte. Aber die Konsequenzen draus ziehen möchte man dann doch nicht und den 3 fachen Preis für das gleiche Produkt zahlen schon gar nicht.

Ganz ab davon:
Welches Netzteil wird denn nicht in China gefertigt?! Die Auswahl daran ist nicht groß und wenn, wirds teuer.
Eines dieser Geräte ist das 1200W Cooler Master MIJ Gerät - welches gleich mal 1000€ kostet...


----------



## Thoddeleru (13. Januar 2018)

Was ist dein Problem? Ich hab mich nicht beschwert. Aber einige meinten das E11 sei u.a. deshalb gut, weil es ein deutsches Produkt ist. Das ist aber nicht wahr. Design und Vertrieb sind zwar hier angesiedelt, aber die Fertigung eben nicht. Also kein deutsches Produkt.

Das sagt erst mal nichts über die Qualität aus. Ist aber auch kein pro Argument für das Netzteil in diesem Fall.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## markus1612 (13. Januar 2018)

Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem? Ich hab mich nicht beschwert. Aber einige meinten das E11 sei u.a. deshalb gut, weil es ein deutsches Produkt ist. Das ist aber nicht wahr. Design und Vertrieb sind zwar hier angesiedelt, aber die Fertigung eben nicht. Also kein deutsches Produkt.
> 
> Das sagt erst mal nichts über die Qualität aus. Ist aber auch kein pro Argument für das Netzteil in diesem Fall.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Naja, es ist schon ein deutsches Produkt.
Vielleicht nicht hier gefertigt, der Gewinn geht aber doch an ein deutsches Unternehmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Januar 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist schon ein deutsches Produkt.
> Vielleicht nicht hier gefertigt, der Gewinn geht aber doch an ein deutsches Unternehmen.


Die meisten deutschen PKW bestehen doch weitgehend aus ausländischen Teilen.
Trotzdem werden sie zum größten Teil in Deutschland entwickelt und zusammengesetzt.
Und der Umsatz geht auch nach Deutschland.

Also ist alles gut.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> @Onlygaming, glaub mir, bei mir würde das niemand hören, das wird von der Grafikkarte locker übertönt. Vielleicht für Leute interessant die eine Wakü haben die mit 300-500 RPM läuft und die keinen Mucks hören wollen.



Eben und wir sind hier in einem Forum wo 8> Kern CPU´s keine Seltenheit sind. Gibt sogar welche mit einem Threadripper 1950X. Also ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das jemand einen so leisen Rechner doch gar nicht so gering.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe nur festgestellt, das es keinen Vorteil bei dem normal Nutzer selbst gegenüber der eigenen "Einsteigerklasse" Pure Power hat.



Dann hast du aber eine Menge nicht festgestellt.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Januar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch der Lüfter, den sie verwenden, dürfte ordentlich rein hauen. Hier wäre es IMO sinnvoll und hilfreich, wenn be quiet die Kosten für den Lüfter veröffentlichen würden. ggF auch was die 12pin Buchsen mit zwei Kabeln gegenüber einer 8pin Buchse mit einem Kabel kosten würden.
> Das würde durchaus reinhauen im Marketing.



Nein, das sollten sie nicht, das würde zwar durchaus reinhauen, aber eher in die Magengrube von Listan und als Epic Fail in die Marketinggeschichte eingehen.

Denn dann darf man den ganzen ahnungslosen Leute erstmal erklären, warum aus 1€ Materialkosten mehrere Euro werden, die man an der Kasse bezahlen darf. Am Ende heißt es dann "BeQuiet Netzteile sind überteuerter Schrott, die verbauen da nur Lüfter für zweieuroirgendwas", dass die Konkurrenz dann Lüfter für eineuroirgendwas verbaut (Zahlen frei erfunden) interessiert dann keinen mehr.

Du bist irgendwie ein Fall für einen umgekehrten Dunning Kruger Effekt, dir fehlt die Kompetenz, die Inkompetzenz anderer Leute, einschätzen zu können



azzih schrieb:


> 3. schlechtere Lüfter -> vollkommen egal, da Pure Power Lüfter schon unhörbar sind. Zu unhörbar gibts keine Steigerung. Hatte sowohl Pure Power als auch Straight Power hier und beide sind nie zu hören.



Auf Vollast sind sie durchaus hörbar, es kommt eben darauf an, was man sonst noch so in seiner Kiste verbaut hat.



RtZk schrieb:


> Naja ich wette manche hier erzählen mir auch gleich, das mein Netzteil im Betrieb raus hörbar ist, nur weil nicht Be Quiet! drauf steht  , war eben billiger und so weit mir bekannt gibt es keine Platin zertifizierten Netzteil die nichts taugen.



Es gibt viele, die eine Menge Krach machen und Schutzschaltungen haben auch nichts mit Effizienz zu tun.


----------



## hell046 (14. Januar 2018)

Da ich mich mit dem Thema Netzteil und dem E11 beschäftigt habe, sowie auch das E11 jetzt bestellt habe, fand ich den Unterschied zwischen E10 und E11 durchaus merklich. 

Das E11 ist im Prinzip ein Dark Power Pro mit 80+ Gold. Nun mit LLC, SR und DC/DC Technologie, das E10 hatte noch Active Clamp was in dem Preisbereich nicht mehr modern ist. Man bekommst auch noch ein vollmodulares Kabelmanagment was z.B. mir auch wichtig war. Das lassen sich auch andere Hersteller extra bezahlen wenns modular ist. Und neben der guten elektrischen Seite bekommst man ein unhörbares Netzteil mit erfreulich zurückhaltender Lüfterkurve. Was natürlich auch dem wirklich guten Silent Wings 3 Lüfter geschuldet ist und seiner niedrigen Anlaufdrehzahl. (Zum Vergleich, ein Dark Power Pro kostet gleich mal 20€+ mehr)

Jetzt mag der ein oder andere sagen das hört man doch eh nicht raus, da kann ich aber auch was zu beitragen. Davor lief mein PC auch einfach wie er mal gekauft wurde und ich war im glauben das wäre leise bzw. in Ordnung. Nach einer Investition in gescheite Lüfter (die dann auch lange halten) hört man jetzt nur noch mein altes Netzteil raus und die 7,2k rpm festplatte im leerlauf! Also nicht das laute mechanische Geräusch in Benutzung, sondern nur das idle Brummen der Platte obwohl diese entkoppelt ist. Und an diesem Punkt hab ich absolut keine Lust dass mein Netzteil dann das lauteste Bauteil ist, da ich zumindest auch dort nicht die Lüfterkurve anpassen kann. Sei es das Luftrauschen oder ein Geräusch des Lüfters. 

Und ich habe keine Custom Wakü, sowie ich auch noch ein Mesh Gehäuse habe. Also es würde noch ein tick leiser gehen. Wem die Lautstärke egal ist, der kann ja sonstwas kaufen. Aber genau dadurch zeichnet sich doch BeQuiet aus, der Name ist selbsterklärend.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Denn dann darf man den ganzen ahnungslosen Leute erstmal erklären, warum aus 1€ Materialkosten mehrere Euro werden, die man an der Kasse bezahlen darf.


Sorry, aber du redest einfach Blech.

Vernünftige Mechanik und die Präzision bei den Komponenten ist einfach teuer und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.
Hat schon 'nen Grund, warum einige qualitativ brauchbare Lüfter für 20€ angeboten werden - und das hat mit den Herstellungskosten zu tun.

Wenn du keinen Kontakt zu Herstellern hast, wäre es besser, wenn du dich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen würdest...


----------



## jeez90 (15. Januar 2018)

Sowas nennt man glaube ich Entwicklungskosten, Marketing etc.... und DIE Leistung wird bei BQ meineswissens in Deutschland erbracht und damit hier Löhne und Gehälter gezahlt. Also mal so am Rande...
Davon abgesehen halte ich das Straight 11 für ein super Gerät (Tests werden es zeigen), das ich lieber eingebaut hätte als mein derzeitiges, ich persönlich kann aber nicht mal mein Pure 10 hören, selbst wenn es unter Last ist.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Januar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du redest einfach Blech.
> 
> Vernünftige Mechanik und die Präzision bei den Komponenten ist einfach teuer und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.
> Hat schon 'nen Grund, warum einige qualitativ brauchbare Lüfter für 20€ angeboten werden - und das hat mit den Herstellungskosten zu tun.
> ...



Ebenfalls sorry, aber du hast keine Ahnung.

Bei fast jedem jedem industriell hergestelltem Gut ist der Materialpreis nur ein kleiner Bruchteil vom Endpreis. Dann darf man den Empörten erklären, dass da noch Personalkosten, in diversen Formen, draufkommen, genau wie F&E, Werbung, Fixkosten bei Listan, Marge für den Fertiger, Marge Für die Großhändler, Marge für die Einzelhändler (ein großer Brocken), Steuern und Abgaben (ein weiterer größerer Brocken) und dann auch noch Gewinn für Listan (auch die wollen Gewinn machen).

Glaub mir, ich habe viele dieser Diskussionen geführt. Es ist jedes mal eine wahre "Freude" einem der Hirnis, die behaupten, die Switch wäre zu teuer, zu erklären, dass die Herstellungskosten für die Switch bei etwa 250$ liegen und wir noch 19% Umsatzsteuer und Zoll haben, sprich man liegt auch da bei ca. 300€. Nun ist die Switch ein subventioniertes Produkt, da sehen es die meisten ein, dass da nichts mit Abzocke ist. Wenn jedoch groß an die Glocke gehangen wird, dass BeQuiet Netzteile einen Materialwert von 10-60€ (Zahlen frei erfunden, sollen nur das prinzipielle Problem verdeutlichen) haben und für das 3-4 Fache verkauft werden, dann kannst du Gift darauf nehmen, dass jedesmal, wenn ein BeQuiet Netzteil empfohlen wird, ein Troll um die Ecke kommt und sagt: "das ist überteuerter Schrott, hier steht es".

Um die Materialkosten sinnvoll zu deuten, muß man wissen, wie hoch die Materialkosten üblicherweise sind und wie sich das auswirkt, dieses Wissen haben die meisten eben nicht und es ist zu kompliziert es allen zu vermitteln.

Im übrigen bezweifle ich mal, das Listan das überhaupt darf, FSP und die anderen Hersteller werden sich nicht freuen, wenn jemand ihre Zahlen veröffentlicht, deshalb gibt es Verschwiegenheitsklauseln. Das sollte man eigentlich wissen, wenn man mit Unternehmen zu tun hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2018)

Und Review is raus:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser?


----------



## hell046 (17. Januar 2018)

Unboxing. YouTube


----------



## Marcimoto (17. Januar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und Review is raus:
> be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser?



Sehr schöner Test!
Was allerdings noch interessant zu wissen wäre, ob auch die stärkeren Netzteile bis 1000 Watt für Multi-GPU tatsächlich tauglich sind. Beim E10 wurde davon ja eher abgeraten.
Generell wäre ein Vergleich zum DPP11 wünschenswert gewesen.


----------



## amdahl (17. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube es wurde bisher vor Allem deshalb vom E10 abgeraten weil das P11 einfach noch eine Ecke besser war und die paar Euros nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen wenn man sowieso 2 Grafikkarten im Bereich 600€+ kauft. Also nicht weil das E10 dafür generell ungeeignet gewesen wäre. Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten. Jetzt wo das E11 deutlich näher ans P11 ranrückt spricht eigentlich nichts mehr dagegen. Zumindest bis das P12 auf den Markt kommt


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2018)

MarCy schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test!
> Was allerdings noch interessant zu wissen wäre, ob auch die stärkeren Netzteile bis 1000 Watt für Multi-GPU tatsächlich tauglich sind. Beim E10 wurde davon ja eher abgeraten.
> Generell wäre ein Vergleich zum DPP11 wünschenswert gewesen.



Beim E10 wurde doch nicht davon abgeraten, aber das P11 ist hier einfach besser.
Da du jetzt die P11 Technik im E11 hast, ist das P11 überflüssig geworden.
Natürlich kannst du mit einem 1000 Watt E11 Multi GPU betreiben.


----------



## Marcimoto (18. Januar 2018)

Ich meine mich halt daran zu erinnern, dass es hieß, die Plattform des E10 sei nicht für 700+W ausgelegt. 🤷
Aber im Endeffekt reicht die Aussage ja, dass das E11 vollends zum DPP11 aufgeschlossen hat


----------



## markus1612 (18. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim E10 wurde doch nicht davon abgeraten, aber das P11 ist hier einfach besser.
> Da du jetzt die P11 Technik im E11 hast, ist das P11 überflüssig geworden.
> Natürlich kannst du mit einem 1000 Watt E11 Multi GPU betreiben.



Jetzt muss halt nur noch der Nachfolger des P11 her


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2018)

MarCy schrieb:


> Ich meine mich halt daran zu erinnern, dass es hieß, die Plattform des E10 sei nicht für 700+W ausgelegt.
> Aber im Endeffekt reicht die Aussage ja, dass das E11 vollends zum DPP11 aufgeschlossen hat



Das war beim E9 so, weils Gruppe ist.
Das E10 passt schon so weit, nur wenn du eben zwei High End Karten für Multi GPU kaufst -- was ja schon gut kostet -- sollte man auch das Geld für ein high End Netzteil übrig haben. Und das ist eben das P11.



markus1612 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss halt nur noch der Nachfolger des P11 her



Darauf warte ich schon. Mein P11 ist inzwischen uralt, praktisch schrottreif und muss dringend erneuert werden.


----------



## hell046 (18. Januar 2018)

Naja, das P11 ist immernoch eine kleine Stufe drüber. Echtes 80 Plus Platinum und einige wenige "Premium" Features wie die Lüfteranschlüsse und den OCK falls den jemand nutzen möchte. Sowie die hochwertigere Optik.


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darauf warte ich schon. Mein P11 ist inzwischen uralt, praktisch schrottreif und muss dringend erneuert werden.



Dass du dich überhaupt noch traust dieses olle Ding zu benutzen. Wahrscheinlich machst du den Rechner immer mit einem langen Stab an um bei einer eventuellen Explosion etwas Abstand zu haben


----------



## jeez90 (18. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darauf warte ich schon. Mein P11 ist inzwischen uralt, praktisch schrottreif und muss dringend erneuert werden.



Also wenn es weg muss nehme ich es gerne...


----------



## mcmarky (28. Januar 2018)

Kurze Frage zu dem DP Pro 11. Wenn man das Ohr in etwa 10cm Abstand zum Netzteil hält, hört man dann den Silent Wings 3 Lüfter ganz leise klackern?


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2018)

Das sollte nicht sein. Da würde ich reklamieren.


----------



## mcmarky (28. Januar 2018)

Habe sofort beim Straight Power 11 550W zugeschlagen , und da höre ich eben ein Klackern des Lüfterlagers. Wenn ich den vorsichtig anhalte, ist es weg. Ansonsten ist das Teil total leise, kein Fiepen oder Surren. 

Da Straight Power 10 & 11 und Dark Power Pro 11 die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter haben, bin ich daher skeptisch, ob das Klackern "normal" ist. 
Ein Kumpel hat das Straight Power 10 500W auch mit SW3, und da hört man das Lüfterlager überhaupt nicht, und den "Luftstrom" fast gar nicht, also verdammt leise, selbst wenn man mit dem Ohr an den Luftauslass des Netzteils herangeht.


----------



## poiu (28. Januar 2018)

Da sollte nichts klackern, entweder ist das Lager defekt oder da ist was dem Lüfter im weg gekommen zB ein Kabel Oo


----------



## hell046 (4. Februar 2018)

Gibts hier Neuigkeiten von den Leuten die ein klackerndes Lager haben? Wurde es getauscht, bzw kam ein leises?


----------



## mcmarky (5. Februar 2018)

Es ist so, dass man eben den Lüfter bzw. das Lager hört, wenn man das Ohr fast direkt an den Lüfter hält. Im Abstand von ca. 20cm kann man es noch "erahnen", danach hört man es nicht mehr. Ist beim Straight Power 10 doch fast genauso, hatte es falsch in Erinnerung.

Was mir noch auffiel, beim SP10 500W sowie auch beim Dark Power 11 550W ist ein SW3 mit max. 1200rpm verbaut, beim SP11 550W hingegen einer mit max. 1500rpm. Vielleicht wirkt es beim SP11 deshalb ein wenig "lauter" als beim SP10. Im Grunde hört man das SP11 im Idle bei normaler Sitzposition also gar nicht.


----------



## hell046 (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hab ja ein SP11 drin, hat mich nur interessiert ob die Reklamation angenommen wurde und ob das neue Netzteil keine Geräusche macht.


----------



## mcmarky (5. Februar 2018)

Welche Leistung hast du, auch 550W?


----------



## hell046 (5. Februar 2018)

550w genau.


----------

